# Help me identify this French cut of beef in English?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a piece of beef to make Beef bourguignon, but I'm not sure what the name of the cut is in English... here is a picture of a front quarter - ideally I'd like a cut from the "Paleron", ideally the "Macreuse a Pot au Feu"?





  








morceaux-boeuf-avant.jpg




__
french fries


__
Feb 9, 2013


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

French and US cuts don't line up exactly but you are looking at the blue shaded portion being called the "Chuck" and "Brisket" (the lower 1/4 of the blue area).

In the french cut the meat is cut vertically in the US it is cut horizontally.

The closest you will find is Chuck Pot Roast or Arm Pot Roast. If you get an extra large one (thick) you can then cut it in half with the grain and you will get 2 of the french version.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts_photos/beefchart2007.pdf

Should help you out.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

It helps already, thanks Mike!

I like that chart, I wish they would detail each part, for example, within the chuck, tell you where you find the 7 bone vs the arm pot roasts? The chart at the top right helps a bit but still isn't really detailed.

I know French don't cut steers the same way Americans do, which presents a constant challenge for me as I try to cook French recipes in the U.S. - or U.S. recipes in France (good luck finding a try-tip roast in France). Still I'm trying to get the cut that gets as close to possible to what I want, until I am experienced enough to know exactly what cut works with what.

With braises so far I've used "chuck" with great success, "chuck eye" with greater success, "short ribs" with _even_ greater success, I have yet to become familiar with any of the "shoulder" cuts, all the different "round" cuts, "tip roast" and/or "rump" cuts.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Well here is a very detailed Canadian version - not sure if it is or isn't completely in-sync with the USA.

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/food/me...ual/beef/eng/1348582373896/1348589471777#a4_1

It is bilingual but it doesn't use the classic terms from France but I have found it helpful especially if you wave your hands around a lot.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks close to where a 7 bone chuck roast comes from, I would say any of the chuck cuts would work.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well thanks Mary and Michael, I will see what I can find at the market. I remember grilling 7 bone chuck with excellent results, so maybe I'll try that!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chuck or shin in         us   meat          i had over there was luike tough horsemeat


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Chuck or shin in us meat i had over there was luike tough horsemeat


did you ever have horsemeat ed? i ate it quite a bit when there were all those cases of mad cow. Never noticed it to be tough.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it would depend more on the cook and not the cut.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> I think it would depend more on the cook and not the cut.


_What_ would? I'm not sure who you're answering exactly? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was reinforcing siduri's comment.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> I was reinforcing siduri's comment.


Oh ok I see thanks. Well about that... it also depends on the horse! The more the horse worked during his life the tougher its meat will be, and the lazier the horse the more tender the meat. I guess it also depends what the horse is fed... but I don't know much about that area.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Went to the store and all they had was either boneless chuck, or crossrib roasts. Ended up getting chuck. 

I've never tried crossrib roast - any of you have?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Cross rib is cut from the chuck, and if I recall correctly up near the top of the shoulder, towards the rib.  A tasty cut, but still somewhat tough, best braised.  It would have worked for your dish.

mjb.


----------

